# Swallow Tail VS Short Tail



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

I googled the above title and no info or thread came up.
Has anyone riden with both?
How do they compare?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Swallow tails are better for wide open deep blower pow. You can really set the tail into the snow and throw it up. It also gives you extra edge contact if you need it.

Flat tails are better for tighter tree runs and areas where you need a smaller board for surfing through the conditions. With no tail you can sink the back of the board and keep all the weight on the back foot.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

The tail on that middle pic wont make any difference at all.
IMO the biggest mistake you can make on a board is to make it too wide, those top ones would be bloody hard work to ride.

For me personally swallows are good for maintaining float in low angle terrain but the down side is that because the tail is lower than the nose you tend to push snow rather than float perpendicular to the surface.

Give me a tail any day in steep terrain


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

ETM what's your favourite board these days when its a powder day?

I still like my DIY swallow tail , but on powder days I wish that a bigger nose on it. Keen to get something before my next trip.


Some footage from two weeks ago
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3yYPzPc_jM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PG5G6YtjAes


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

yes the nose profile is way more important than the tail shape, profile is more important that shape in general. 
My fav board to date is a 170 I built for this season, I spent lots of time on it.


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

So that's simular to one you sold Mick, just 100mm shorter.


Does anyone know what brand the red board is? Or the two others to right off of the red board?


----------



## kumimajava (Oct 11, 2011)

logo on the red board looks remarkably similar to the Jones logo on the Flagships.

One to the right of it looks like the Arbor Cosa Nostra (turned up in the 2015/16 gear thread). no idea about the one next to that 

Edit: the red one is a Jones Storm Chaser


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks , you did well, it's defiantly a Jones board.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

What's that other short little stubby one?
Looks like Rome SDS maybe?


TT


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

No its very different.
IMO check out the fullbag boards.


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

timmytard said:


> What's that other short little stubby one?
> Looks like Rome SDS maybe?
> 
> 
> TT


The three coloured on to the left of jones? Is a K2 Coolbean




ETM said:


> No its very different.


Intreaging! PM me a pic please if you have one


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Sim79 said:


> The three coloured on to the left of jones? Is a K2 Coolbean
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this thing blew my mind


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

fullbag line up


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow , very nice, your becoming a master board builder!
Mint ???

Yes I checked the fullbag line up , their design looks great and videos of the boards in action look like this board would suit my style of riding lol

I just wish they came with a natural wood finish.


How many boards have you made now?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Sim79 said:


> Wow , very nice, your becoming a master board builder!
> Mint ???
> 
> Yes I checked the fullbag line up , their design looks great and videos of the boards in action look like this board would suit my style of riding lol
> ...


Not sure, must be 20~25


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

ETM said:


> fullbag line up


Thanks for recommending us ETM.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Sim79 said:


> Yes I checked the fullbag line up , their design looks great and videos of the boards in action look like this board would suit my style of riding lol


If you need more info Sim79, just post your questions. I will do my best to answer them.


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mig Fullbag said:


> If you need more info Sim79, just post your questions. I will do my best to answer them.


Thanks it's appreciated. But I don't have any questions to ask as know very little about board tech after riding for about 25 years lol, I just love snowboarding.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Sim79 said:


> I just love snowboarding.


That's all you need to know.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Thanks for recommending us ETM.


No problem man, if I wasn't flat broke, jobless, living in a new country and about to bring a child into the world I would buy one too haha.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

Love the shape of that Diamond Blade. One hell of an effective edge on that bad boy.


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

ETM said:


> No problem man, if I wasn't flat broke, jobless, living in a new country and about to bring a child into the world I would buy one too haha.


I am about to be jobless too, two weeks to go lol

No demand for your manifolds ?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Sim79 said:


> I am about to be jobless too, two weeks to go lol
> 
> No demand for your manifolds ?


I left that shit in AU lol.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ETM said:


> I left that shit in AU lol.


It's 100% snowboards now?

Isn't that the plan?:jumping1:

Then everyone loves em so much, by this time next year:embarrased1:

You have me come down & help ya.

Oh. I thought we talked about this, no?


Surprise 


Haha, gawd I kill me. 
Sure would be sweet though..
I've seen all(probably not even close) the pics lately.

You must have some sweet vids too, I'd imagine eh?:jumping1:


Come on, throw up a couple taste testers.
Pretty please, I'm die'in over here. 


TT


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

timmytard said:


> It's 100% snowboards now?
> 
> Isn't that the plan?:jumping1:
> 
> ...


Haha dude my season was so fucking rad. I only took out the gopro one day though cause Im over gopro. Got a few nice pics though

dreampow shredding it on the custom split I built him


Kyle miller slashing


Yours truely dropping in


and getting some pow


----------



## kumimajava (Oct 11, 2011)

Sim79 said:


> So that's simular to one you sold Mick, just 100mm shorter.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what brand the red board is? Or the two others to right off of the red board?


FWIW, I had a few laps on the Storm Chaser today. Unfortunately no deep powder (though i have no doubt it would be great there), but it's an absolute bear on piste. 

When discussing this board (and the Hovercraft), JJ mentions in the interviews that it should be 'great on groomers as well'. As much as I'm willing to accept that he Hovercraft can carve quite well, I was really struggling with the Storm Chaser. If you do actually get it on edge, and rail a carve, the tail has a tendency of catching in the rut if you want to release. The base felt fast, though, and the thing picks up speed like there's no tomorrow. 

In the unlikely case that we get a proper dose of powder (and cold weather) tomorrow, I'll take it out again and report back


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback


----------

